# booting from memstick img



## billcu (Apr 25, 2020)

When I try to boot from the memstick image, my screen says something about attempting to boot and then BTX loader 1.00 and BTX version 1.02 and hangs until I pull the USB and restart the machine. IDK I can't boot this at all. I get a screen on a virtual machine and that doesn't go any farther than that. Does anyone have any idea what's going on?


----------



## George (Apr 25, 2020)

What image are you using? You are in a virtual machine? Which one?

btx messages mean that you are at the loader stage, see boot-overview.


----------



## billcu (Apr 25, 2020)

Elazar said:


> What image are you using? You are in a virtual machine? Which one?
> 
> btx messages mean that you are at the loader stage, see boot-overview.


No not a virtual machine. I am trying to install this as a host on a real machine. That uses BIOS. That BTX sits for a long time. memstick.img. If I have to press anything, IDK what. And I do not press anything to get there. It comes up and remains for 3 min or so.


----------



## George (Apr 26, 2020)

You might have downloaded the wrong .img file for your cpu architecture, but that's just a guess. 

Use one of these:








						Get FreeBSD
					

FreeBSD is an operating system used to power modern servers, desktops, and embedded platforms.




					www.freebsd.org


----------



## billcu (Apr 26, 2020)

Elazar said:


> You might have downloaded the wrong .img file for your cpu architecture, but that's just a guess.
> 
> Use one of these:
> 
> ...



I have tried AMD64 and i386.I have an X86_64. An AMD I believe. linux and everything else 64 bit works. The virtual machine would boot to the boot screen, and more. I want a host install. Would A DVD1 install copied from 'dd' onto a USB work? I would think. But it's not working. What would be the best for a network install? A USB boot. I never really understood the PXE boot.


----------



## Beastie (Apr 26, 2020)

billcu said:


> Would A DVD1 install copied from 'dd' onto a USB work?


No. dvd1.iso is meant to be burnt on a DVD (as an ISO, not copied as a file). For a USB device, dd memstick.img to it.


----------



## billcu (Apr 27, 2020)

Beastie said:


> No. dvd1.iso is meant to be burnt on a DVD (as an ISO, not copied as a file). For a USB device, dd memstick.img to it.


I will try again. It sits for several minutes the memstick does. But 'dd' is what I use. I have used the special settings I think is for apple, and used no settings and I get all the same. The bs=1m conv=sync.


----------



## billcu (Apr 27, 2020)

Beastie said:


> No. dvd1.iso is meant to be burnt on a DVD (as an ISO, not copied as a file). For a USB device, dd memstick.img to it.



I got as far as the BTX loader appearing, no loading of a kernel though. I noticed gpt codes to on the USB partition view. Just as in this copy from fdisk.


----------



## RLS (Apr 28, 2020)

I have the same problem.  Beastie's comment is contrary to the instructions on the web page.  It is quite specific that you are to use the dd command to copy the .iso image to the u.s.b. flash drive.  Are the instructions on that page in error?


----------



## Zvoni (Apr 29, 2020)

If you have a Windows-System somewhere, use "Rufus" to burn the iso to the Flashdrive.
Worked every time for me.


----------



## George (Apr 29, 2020)

> It is quite specific that you are to use the dd command to copy the .iso image to the u.s.b. flash drive.


Use `dd` for .img files. The .iso files are meant to be burned to a cd/dvd.








						Chapter 2. Installing FreeBSD
					

Guide about how to install FreeBSD, the minimum hardware requirements and supported architectures, how to create the installation media, etc




					www.freebsd.org
				




@ billcu: amd64 images should work.. It could be due to BIOS settings, too.


----------



## billcu (Apr 29, 2020)

Elazar said:


> Use `dd` for .img files. The .iso files are meant to be burned to a cd/dvd.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Could be BIOS, IDK what it would be. BTX 1.00 comes up and BTX loader 1.02. Then it sits, for more than 5 minutes. I have to remove the sick shut off the computer and reboot.


----------



## billcu (May 1, 2020)

billcu said:


> Could be BIOS, IDK what it would be. BTX 1.00 comes up and BTX loader 1.02. Then it sits, for more than 5 minutes. I have to remove the sick shut off the computer and reboot.


Well I used the plop manager and got a little farther. There were codes posted and then "BTX loader halted was printed. it does sound like a BIOS issuse. Does anyone have any idea what would be wrong there? Hum. I am not using a virtual machine. If things were set right I think I could get this thing to boot. I know it's not boot order. USB is set to boot first. And there's an option to boot first from whatever I want also that would override BIOS.


----------



## tingo (May 2, 2020)

Ah, what kind of physical machine? Brand? Model? Old? New? BIOS or UEFI?


----------



## billcu (May 2, 2020)

billcu said:


> Well I used the plop manager and got a little farther. There were codes posted and then "BTX loader halted was printed. it does sound like a BIOS issuse. Does anyone have any idea what would be wrong there? Hum. I am not using a virtual machine. If things were set right I think I could get this thing to boot. I know it's not boot order. USB is set to boot first. And there's an option to boot first from whatever I want also that would override BIOS.


AMD HP COmpaq don't see the brand number, people tell me BIOS is ok for freebsd. Oh no it's not new It used ethernet. No wifi compatible. I trun my wifi off on my router. The strong wifi. 5 Ghz. I only use wifi with my phone when I use it. Kinda old when I got it.


----------



## memreflect (May 2, 2020)

billcu said:


> AMD HP COmpaq don't see the brand number, people tell me BIOS is ok for freebsd. Oh no it's not new It used ethernet. No wifi compatible. I trun my wifi off on my router. The strong wifi. 5 Ghz. I only use wifi with my phone when I use it. Kinda old when I got it.


Yes, BIOS should be fine for FreeBSD.  FreeBSD should work with any supported hardware configuration, whether using legacy BIOS or modern UEFI, but it sounds like you might be encountering a hardware compatibility issue.

When you first turn on the device, it may display some information before the POST (you may need to press ESC to make that information visible.)  Usually that information includes a copyright year, which can be indicative of the year that the installed BIOS was released.  You can also try looking through the various BIOS settings to find a date or version number for the BIOS and possibly other system information such as the model number of the device.


----------



## billcu (May 3, 2020)

memreflect said:


> Yes, BIOS should be fine for FreeBSD.  FreeBSD should work with any supported hardware configuration, whether using legacy BIOS or modern UEFI, but it sounds like you might be encountering a hardware compatibility issue.
> 
> When you first turn on the device, it may display some information before the POST (you may need to press ESC to make that information visible.)  Usually that information includes a copyright year, which can be indicative of the year that the installed BIOS was released.  You can also try looking through the various BIOS settings to find a date or version number for the BIOS and possibly other system information such as the model number of the device.


Hum. There are other USB sticks here I have windows 7 on one, and it boots fine and installs. If that means anything.


----------

